# "error decompressing data! corrupted installer?"



## Fury

Hey Everybody

One of my friends just formatted his entire comp, and it says "error decompressing data! corrupted installer?" every time he tries to install things. Some installs work, some don't. It seems there is no obvious connection between the ones that work, and those that don't.
I've tried starting the installs with the /NCRC command, but that doesn't do anything.
I also read somewhere, that this might be due to a bad disk, so I tried installing a new harddisk. Didn't change anything.
Anyone got any ideas? Would be nice...


----------



## OvenMaster

From what I'd seen online, perhaps XP's Windows Installer is corrupted? XP comes with it already, but I can't figure out why it'd be corrupted after a fresh install.
Maybe this might work:   http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/wininstallnt.html
I'd try it.

Tom


----------

